# Bicept definition



## nevlaw (Apr 19, 2004)

Been training hard on the bicepts now for the last year, have gained good size and hardness but im still lacking the definition in the arms.

My arms do look big but the ark or peak of the arm isnt visible when the arm is straight.

Anyone recommend a good excercise or offer any reason why this may be, such as genetics etc.

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

the shape of your bicep is pretty much governed by the length of the muscle, the shorter your bicep the better it peaks sounds like you got long biceps they dont get as good a peak but they do look bigger and fuller overall


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

the shape of your muscle is genetically predetermined. however, from what you describe it sounds like you just haven't built enough mass on them yet and if you're overweight, that will contribute to your lack of detail.


----------



## nevlaw (Apr 19, 2004)

sounds like i have a long bicept muscle then, cheers gorrila, it sounds like you described. The muscle is much fuller an swells really well when the arm is in a v shape, just lacking the peak.

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

True, you probably need more mass on them before they begin to split/peak well. My right bicep is longer than my left and doesn't peak as well.

Also as bodyworks say, definition and detail come from cutting and dieting. My bicpes looked the best they ever have 2 days after my contest with a good peak on both and half decent splitting.

I wouldn't worry about it too much yet. Keep adding the mass and then think about adding some cuts

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

garrilla said:


> the shape of your bicep is pretty much governed by the length of the muscle, the shorter your bicep the better it peaks sounds like you got long biceps they dont get as good a peak but they do look bigger and fuller overall


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

nevlaw said:


> Been training hard on the bicepts now for the last year, have gained good size and hardness but im still lacking the definition in the arms.
> 
> My arms do look big but the ark or peak of the arm isnt visible when the arm is straight.
> 
> ...


The lads on here can correct me if I'm wrong but your arms don't need a lot of work, I only do my arms once a week on a Sunday, Cable curl 3x10, seated curl 3x10, concentration curl 3x10. That's all I do on the arms. Looking at your post your overtraining your arms.


----------

